# New Home for 2 cats



## KellyGardiner123 (Mar 14, 2009)

*I have had several enquiries about the cats but I must stress they will not be rehomed seperately*

I am looking to rehome my 2 beautiful cats, Poppy and Daisy, they will need to be rehomed together as they have been brought up to together since birth. They have both been spayed, microchipped and are up to date with their vaccinations. They will both be both 4 years old on 15 May. They are happy to be around dogs and children. I would prefer to do a home check to ensure they are going to a loving home as it hasn't been easy to make the decision to rehome them but I know in my heart of hearts it is for their own wellbeing in the long run.

The reason why I am looking to rehome them as until about 6 months ago they lived in harmony with my 2 dogs, who are both just over 2 years old. For some unknown reason my smallest dog started to attack them everytime they tried to have some food or jumped on my lap, I think this originally was due to jealousy. The situation has just got worse over the months and the cats are scared to even come into the house and jump straight onto the window sill. Even though the smallest dog does get told off for doing this it hasn't stopped the larger one following suit, so now they have 2 dogs chasing them out of the house.

My mind to rehome them was made up when last week I went to pick Daisy up and she started to cower away from me she has really started to lose her sparkle and the last thing I want to do is let them turn into nervous cats as their personalities are the complete opposite to this.

At the moment they are still alright to be around dogs as our friends dog is great with cats and they are fine with her, it's just unfortunately my own two.

I am based in Barnsley, South Yorkshire but am willing to travel more or less anywhere as a loving home for these 2 is more important to me than anything. If you have any questions at all please email me at [email protected].

Thanks
Kelly


----------



## KellyGardiner123 (Mar 14, 2009)

Sorry had forgotten to attach pictures.


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

Are they house cats only?


----------



## KellyGardiner123 (Mar 14, 2009)

No, they do have a cat flap so spend alot of time in the garden, especially in the nicer weather. Poppy tends to be in the house more than Daisy and sleeps on the stairs alot of the time as there is a gate at the bottom so the dogs can't get to her.


----------

